

Wade not in unknown waters (C++). Part one. - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0127/

======
AndreyKarpov
Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/p2vnl/wade_not_in_unkno...](http://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/p2vnl/wade_not_in_unknown_waters_part_n1/)

